# Melvin Manhoef Wants Robbie Lawler...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Here's a quick snippet of his interview with 5oz...*



> “I think [Robbie Lawler] is a good fighter,” said Manhoef. “I would definitely like to fight him. Hopefully in 2010.


Source....http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/12/24/melvin-manhoef-wait-till-they-get-a-load-of-me/

*Melvin just signed a mulit-fight deal with Strikeforce so I have no doubt that this fight will be taking place sooner than later...

Robbie, you better be training hard.*


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Would love to see this fight.

Melvin by KO round 1.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Melvin would destroy Lawler, no doubt.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe this will put some fire under his ass in the gym. That is gonna be a hard fought 250K.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Excellent fight. Guaranteed fireworks, and I, too, would have to go with Melvin.

SF has the potential to put together some real block-busters in 2010. This promotion is going to turn a few heads.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's expected to be a war with both going for the tko, wonder if Ruthless will pull out an armbar for Melvin? He hasn't done it in a while, but it's the guy's big weakness after all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> SF has the potential to put together some real block-busters in 2010. This promotion is going to turn a few heads.


I'd love to see them pick up Hector Lombard, Mamed Khalidov, and Sergi Kharinotov.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

This would be an epic match if they kept it standing. Shouldn't last too long either...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Too Long*

Yeah, with both guys being strikers, it will be a slugfest that won't last long!


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

This would be a great fight, if it stayed a striking match the whole time, I would definitely have to give the edge to Manhoef. Probably KO in round one or two.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure he'd like to fight anyone who's not a big threat on the ground.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don`t think Lawler is gonna be to proud to realize that he is not on Manhoef`s level of stand up, Robbie trains alongside Matt Hughes and even though he has always liked to stand and bang Im quite certain he has picked up enough wrestling over the years to be able to take down and control somebody as inexperienced as Manhoef. I could see Lawler getting the TD and GnP his way to a win as long as he can survive the onslaught long enough.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Epic beard in the pic, just saying...

I like this match up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Match-up*

Yeah this would be a good match-up, just hope Manhoef will win on New Year's Eve so that the fight can happen!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Melvin KtfO Lawler in 30secs ko of the year.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I could see Lawler getting the TD and GnP his way to a win as long as he can survive the onslaught long enough.


That might be possible if Lawler had a chin. But honestly he doesnt have one thats impressive and Manhoef jus needs one shot..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*One Shot*

That is the same with every fight!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This would be a sick fight. Id have to go with Melvin by first round KO. The dude is a world class kickboxer that fights at middleweight and hits harder then ninety percent of the heavyweights in the world. He isnt the best mma fighter, but he has the power to KO anyone with one punch.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait for Melvin to make his devut in SF.
A fight vs Lawler sounds great. And i don't see this fight going to decision.
Melvin by TKO.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'd love to see them pick up Hector Lombard, Mamed Khalidov, and Sergi Kharinotov.



Ugh yes. Lombard is totally interested in fighting for SF and I see that happening early 2010. Sergei is one of the unsung heroes of MMA IMO, he's fought some major names and is always game.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh man I LOVE this match-up. I love seeing Melvin fight and seeing him win. I really feel like Lawler would get bullied on the feet and he'd resort to some takedown attempts before getting put to sleep by a brutal barrage of punches from Manhoef. Manhoef by KO in the very first.


----------

